
New Android adware found in 200 apps on Google Play - Errorcod3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/13/new-android-adware-google-play/
======
blackrobot
If the apps have been removed from the google play store, but not user's
devices, would they be identified by the play protect scanning feature?

~~~
bilal4hmed
I think so, if im not mistaken it will auto-remove such apps from the users
device as well.

------
taborj
Some of these app names sound like malware anyway...

~~~
penagwin
For real, 5 million people downloaded "Water Surfing Car Stunt"? Like what the
heck? Meanwhile I try making something serious and half a dozen people _see
it_.

~~~
chmod775
It's likely those downloads are just bots used by the malware creator to make
the app seem more legitimate / popular.

~~~
burtonator
Possibly but how can you make 5M accounts like that without it costing a ton
of $$ ...

~~~
jdc0589
I bet there are "get downloads for you app service" out there that people rent
out to create download stats.

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
2nd hit on Google for "buy app downloads google play":
[https://labinator.com/online-services/buy-app-downloads-
andr...](https://labinator.com/online-services/buy-app-downloads-android-app-
marketing/)

Looks like you get 1,000 downloads for $155

------
ackfoo
That link provides no actual information. It's like a superhero film: junk
food for the mind.

Here's the actual article at Check Point, not linked from the garbage article:
[https://research.checkpoint.com/simbad-a-rogue-adware-
campai...](https://research.checkpoint.com/simbad-a-rogue-adware-campaign-on-
google-play/)

Turns out the malware is delivered in the RXDrioder SDK, which developers
incorporated to get ad revenue, I guess.

Check Point claims that the app developers appear to have been hoodwinked into
incorporating the SDK because they are independent of the SDK developer. Which
may mean that these DL numbers are not as inflated as people think.

Fuck. If that's true, our app market really is driven by 12-year-old boys.
Which is why my serious technical apps with years of development behind them
are selling like 3 copies. And why Apple thinks innovation equals new emojis.

------
jak92
Isn't Android Adware ?

